# Adding new Fonts to MICROSOFT WORD 2013



## tonycrossley (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm running Windows 8 and would like to add more Fonts to the existing list in 'Microsoft Word 2013'.
These Fonts came from various Websites and are currently on the Desktop waiting to be installed.

In as much detail as you can, how can these new Fonts be added to Word 2013 ?.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You need to add the fonts to Windows 8 and MS-Word should see them as available for use the next time you start MS-Word. Here is a link to information on the Microsoft web site on how to add fonts for Windows 7 and 8:
http://www.microsoft.com/typography/TrueTypeInstall.mspx


----------

